# ram-air hood pan



## protector300b (Oct 22, 2021)

hi all i have a 1968 gto frame off resto. almost done i need the ram-air hood pan but its not available. i was thinking of getting a firebird pan. has any one modified one? and can give insight to what needs to be done' thanks Rob


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not available as in "Not in Stock"? 

The internal hood bracing needs to be cut and removed for the RA pan.


----------



## protector300b (Oct 22, 2021)

O52 said:


> Not available as in "Not in Stock"?
> discontinued
> The internal hood bracing needs to be cut and removed for the RA pan.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames has it



Ames Part Detail


----------



## protector300b (Oct 22, 2021)

back ordered who know if it will be made


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

protector300b said:


> back ordered who know if it will be made


Call them and ask.


----------



## Bruno95 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have an original 68 RA hood pan for sale. Nice but not perfect as it had some rust repair. No cutting of the stock GTO hood is necessary at all.
These pans were shipped in the trunk with the car for dealer installation. I have an original on my 68 RA II.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I just installed one on a stock hood. They do need to be cut to fit properly. 
Here's a good explanation of how it's done:





1968 Ram Air hood pan installation - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


1968 Ram Air hood pan installation 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Here's mine right after I made the cut. The cut out piece is on the floor:


----------



## Bruno95 (Dec 29, 2020)

roger1 said:


> I just installed one on a stock hood. They do need to be cut to fit properly.
> Here's a good explanation of how it's done:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno95 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks Roger for your post, the pictures and the reference article. I’m sure that the hood pan would fit well with that modification. I have successfully installed two pans on these hoods without cutting. The first time was back in the 90’s and I had no references at that time. The only problem was that the foam seal had to be crushed a bit more to tighten up the pan.


----------



## Bruno95 (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruno95 said:


> Thanks Roger for your post, the pictures and the reference article. I’m sure that the hood pan would fit well with that modification. I have successfully installed two pans on these hoods without cutting. The first time was back in the 90’s and I had no references at that time. The only problem was that the foam seal had to be crushed a bit more to tighten up the pan.
> View attachment 153905
> View attachment 153905


Roger I followed your advice and cut out the necessary area on the hood. I did it on the car with a drill nibbler and a little tin snipping.
Only took about 25 minutes. Easy and a nice result.


----------

